# Brilliant Azure



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is a "poem" I wrote for Arcturius, one of my characters.	

Brilliant Azure


I remember that brilliant azure knight, that wonderful scarlet cloak flowing behind him, his mask, oh so elegant. He spoke to me, calmly with a booming voice, filled with the sound of intelligence and respect, he said that he knew how hard it was to run a planet, and that he would take care of everything for me, I of course accepted. He turned to face my guards, and did away with them. I remember his staff so big and wondrous, filled with the trinkets of many fallen civilizations. He had turned back to me and said that it was okay and all was in his control. I remember his elegant stride, as he walked to my throne. His burning brilliance, his magnificent malevolence, his mighty malign, his intense insanity, and his beautiful bloodlust! And with a snap of his fingers, he had killed me.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting. 

Is there going to be more?


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

Though short, I liked it, eh. lol


----------

